# Dont take our guns away



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Less than 0.5% of all violent incidents recorded between family members in Canada involves the use of a gun. Three-quarters of all domestic homicides do not involve firearms. Between 1974 and 1987, the use of firearms in domestic homicide in Canada fluctuated with restrictive gun controls having no apparent effect. Ninety-five per cent of all incidents of wife assault and 99% of all sexual assaults are committed with weapons other than firearms, primarily physical force.

I do know that these stats are canadian. im canadian thats why i posted this but even we have problems with retarded government


-Anthony


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They can't take a thing away unless we allow them to do it.

Beg your fellow Canadians to stand up and fight. I hope y'all have more spirit left than we do. We've been drinking too much city water and watching too much TV.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Less than 0.5% of all violent incidents recorded between family members in Canada involves the use of a gun. Three-quarters of all domestic homicides do not involve firearms. Between 1974 and 1987, the use of firearms in domestic homicide in Canada fluctuated with restrictive gun controls having no apparent effect. Ninety-five per cent of all incidents of wife assault and 99% of all sexual assaults are committed with weapons other than firearms, primarily physical force.
> 
> I do know that these stats are canadian. im canadian thats why i posted this but even we have problems with retarded government
> 
> -Anthony


Im sure youll find the consensus from the American side of the line is pro gun owner on these forums.


----------

